# Sig P250 for $600



## TXDancer (Mar 19, 2009)

Buddy of mine is looking to sell an unfired P250 for $600. Along with 2 boxes of ammo. It's legal. He knows a lot of police/company rep type people. Is this a good deal? Not sure of the caliber. I'm assuming it's 9 mm, but will ask tomorrow.
Company website says calibers can be changed. How hard is that to do?


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

I just bought a new P250 in 45acp for $699.00 so I would say that is a good deal. And with a hundred rounds thrown in, that's even better. From what I understand changing to different calibers is pretty simple but a little pricey.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

$600 ain't bad.. tgs has 'em for a little bit more, then there's shipping/FFL fees. If it's a legal local sale for 6 bills and some ammo thrown in.. there ya go.. Pics and range report for your new 250 required next. :smt033


----------



## Big_Bayou_Hooter (May 16, 2009)

*P250*

Save your money and buy a Sig Pro. P250's are junk. Or at leat mine is. I t won't hit the broad side of a barn. Flips the spent caes back in your face and jams all the time.


----------



## JAZ (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, Big Bayou>> I couldn't decide on a SigPro 
SP2022 or spending the extra $100. on a P250 >>> now I think I will go with the P2022


----------



## Dougsboy (Mar 20, 2009)

JAZ said:


> Thanks, Big Bayou>> I couldn't decide on a SigPro
> SP2022 or spending the extra $100. on a P250 >>> now I think I will go with the P2022


Since this post started in April I have done what you almost did. I sold my 250 and got the Sig Pro 2022. You wont be sorry for changing your mind. The P250 has a very long DAO trigger that I hated. It could have just been the one I bought, but it ejected all the spent cartridges over the top of my head and down my shirt. Very annoying.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

there are just as many good stories about the p250 as there are bad so keep that in mind. early p250's( SN#'s eau6*** and below) had a few issues but all were correctable. i have a p250c in 9mm and a 40 conversion kit for it. mine is a tac driver out to 30 yards and has been so reliable it's my EDC. as far as converting between calibers it cant be beat. i've done it enough times i can get it changed over in under 60 seconds. cleaning is an absolute dream but the long trigger pull isnt for everybody. IMO $600 is a little high for a used p250 even with the claim "unfired". other than all the possible configurations not being on the market yet i have no regrets. 

the sig pro.....that's sig's best kept secret. new for less than $500 at several places on the net cant be beat. the trigger on the SP has the reputation of making people giggle with joy right out of the box. go try them both out if possible and make you own decision.

jmho so take it with a grain of salt


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

*I personally haven't heard many good things about the P250...
now I do see alot of people raving about the SP2022*


----------

